# ER - was it on this week?



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi! 
Been away to devon for a short break and asked a neighbor to record ER for me. I know she has the right channels because I've watched it round there while babysitting before now.
But she says it wasn't on. SO have I missed an episode or is she right? (BTW she's on virgin media not sky)
Thanks
Lizi.x

PS. No spoilers please!!!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ive got almost the entire series on sky+ and noticed it recording thursday, sorry Lizzy


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Thank goodness for virgin TV choice - I got to see it after all!
cheers!
Lizi.x


----------

